# Titanium intercooler piping, something to consider?



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello guys!

What do you think about titanium intercooler piping? Has anyone done it on RBs? Will it affect the performance of the car?

This is what made me think of it:



Its an RX7


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I dont think it would change the performance vs any other material like for like...as in, same distances and length.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Matty posted this recently...


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I think the difficulty in swaging it to create good / robust seal is the issue


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

matt j said:


> Matty posted this recently...


Tidy:smokin:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Didnt Endless-R do these a good while back??

TT


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

While there is no doubt it can look cool, I doubt there is anything to gain over some properly curved aluminium pipe. I can't imagine there would be any difference temperature/flow wise, and i'm not sure the weight saving would be significant compared to say an exhaust which is significantly lighter when titanium compared to stock or stainless (or so i'm led to believe).


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Endless-R will do them on a per-order basis, i doubt they keep stock of them.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Carbon fibre would be more cost effective for mass production IMO.
Would look just as good (in a different way of course), similar weight I'd imagine, maybe a little more.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

infamous_t said:


> Carbon fibre would be more cost effective for mass production IMO.
> Would look just as good (in a different way of course), similar weight I'd imagine, maybe a little more.


Carbon fibre piping? Never thought of it.

Got any pics?

I dont really like the RB-X matt j posted, but I love the look on the RX7.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

My intake pipe from my Pod filter to the turbo is a 4" carbon pipe.
BMW and many other companies have carbon Plenums and intake piping on their top models...Reasonably common now.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Sub Boy said:


> My intake pipe from my Pod filter to the turbo is a 4" carbon pipe.
> BMW and many other companies have carbon Plenums and intake piping on their top models...Reasonably common now.


Yes that is true mate! M3 CSL for example  Just remembered 

I´ve worked for 13 hours today, I dont think its the best time to be on GTROC forums


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Carbon fibre piping? Never thought of it.
> 
> Got any pics?
> 
> I dont really like the RB-X matt j posted, but I love the look on the RX7.


Nismo R34 GTR clubman prototype for a start


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

That looks horn!


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

infamous_t said:


> Nismo R34 GTR clubman prototype for a start


Looks very nice! But I´ll be running single turbo, not sure if it would look that good on a single turbo


----------



## HeavyDuty (Apr 27, 2012)

I would *think* the CF piping would transmit less heat to the charge air than any other metal material.


----------



## Jimefam (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol what would the possible performance advantage of titanium be for intake tubing?? Only thing I can think of is the ego boost from saying its titanium? Because aluminum is lighter and if polished will look better too. Now CF I could get behind and would maybe have an inconsequential performance advantage but would look nicer.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Aluminium weights less than titanium, so why choose titanium? An aluminium/magnesium alloy would be best.


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

R32 Combat said:


> Aluminium weights less than titanium, so why choose titanium? An aluminium/magnesium alloy would be best.


Thats way too easy to answer...

Because of pure awesomeness... 

Ron


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I'd say aluminium would trump titanium on the basis of weight and smoother curves. A composite material would potentially be better again.

Would anyone actually be able to notice the difference......


----------



## Jimefam (Apr 30, 2011)

Cris said:


> I'd say aluminium would trump titanium on the basis of weight and smoother curves. A composite material would potentially be better again.
> 
> Would anyone actually be able to notice the difference......


Yes they would notice the difference in their bank account after paying for a heavier worse performing intake.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

RonniNielsen said:


> Thats way too easy to answer...
> 
> Because of pure awesomeness...
> 
> Ron


Lol. 

It's like having cast iron wheels.


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

R32 Combat said:


> Lol.
> 
> It's like having cast iron wheels.


comparing suspended weight with non sustended is retarded 

Obviusly the only reason going for a titanium piping, would be the looks of it,

would i do it? sure. why not make a oneoff piping


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

RonniNielsen said:


> comparing suspended weight with non sustended is retarded


Response of the year. Brilliant. :thumbsup:


----------



## bignath4607 (Aug 29, 2010)

anyone know where to get the cf tubing thats pictured i want for my 33


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

bignath4607 said:


> anyone know where to get the cf tubing thats pictured i want for my 33


its not commercially available.


----------



## bignath4607 (Aug 29, 2010)

ah right has to be made on request?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

No it's not made for customers to buy


----------



## bignath4607 (Aug 29, 2010)

so i guess having a crack at it myself is the only option good job im not busy for a few weeks


----------



## WARP SPEED (Aug 14, 2012)

Im sure if you have enough money nismo will make anouther one for you or why not try getting a batch order made as im pretty sure anyone with twins would like carbon intakes


----------



## bignath4607 (Aug 29, 2010)

that sounds like a good prospect but i seem to be the only one interested unless people want to start a list on here and we can go from there? ........................


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

I like look of ti piping. I welded 4" titanium exhaust and filter turbo intake pipe to my R33. If i get 3" ti pipe for cheap somewhere i will do intercooler piping also! Love it!

google search:


Nice scooby

















R34









S13 sr20det









R35


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

bignath4607 said:


> anyone know where to get the cf tubing thats pictured i want for my 33


If anyones got some Nismo piping (which they look to be carbon copies of - no pun intended!) one could make some carbon versions relatively easily


----------



## Wedge_r34gtr (Oct 25, 2011)

ARC used to have a titanium option for there hard piping kit that came with there twin entry coolers.

If anyone has seen the new vk56 there going to use in the Aussie V8 supercars next year, the CF intake looks awesome.


----------

